# Black Friday sale / promo codes Whats on your Christmas list



## Barbie1 (Nov 10, 2017)

Whats on your shopping list this christmas ? I do all my shopping online its easier that way I avoid crowds , I plan to shop online this black friday / cyber monday.

Websites I plan to look at :
1. Bebe
2. Kansas City Steaks Company
3. Victorias Secret
4. MAC
5. Bitterlace Beauty 
6. Lime Crime 
7. Revolve Clothing
8. UGG
9. Planet Blue
10. Chewy.com
11.Quay Australia 
12. Goldbely.com 
13. Sephora 
14. Ulta
15. Dylans candy bar
16. Sugarfina 
17. Jewelscent.com
18. Philosophy
19.  Sigma Beauty 
20. DSW.COM - I have a 30 dollar giftcard so might use this towards UGGs on sale
21. LUSH - they dont have a black friday sale because they are a UK company but they have an unboxing day sale and its a nightmare online so might just pay full price
22. Mally beauty - to check out Frozen Makeup collection
23. Urban outfitters
24. Free people 
25. Singer22.com
26. SHOPBOP.COM
27. Kylie Cosmetics
28. the trend boutique
29.nordstrom
30 . Brandy melville 
31. Live Love polish


----------



## juraseka (Nov 15, 2017)

I'm cheap but I love Kohls! Also of course Sephora, Birchbox, and Ulta


----------



## Barbie1 (Nov 17, 2017)

I bought some stuff already REVOLVE had their black friday sale a week early I got two dresses and a bodysuit, and the brand I really like its a new clothing website its called HAH hot as hell and I bought three bodysuits from them and two short sleeve tees.Its like a lingerie store though  but everything I bought was on sale.


----------

